

Ask HN: Advice On Conducting A Credit Card Rate Bid - johnnyg

Howdy HN,<p>Our business is of fair size and 95%+ of our transactions are credit cards. We've used the same company at the same rates for two years now and we signed on with them for free Yahoo ads.<p>I have an effective ship bid relationship but on the credit card side, everyone I call wants 50% of the savings for 3 years. Ouch.<p>Has anyone solo'd this process? Are can you point me to good resources to learn or good consultants to help?
======
pitdesi
Johnny, There is a startup that can probably help you save some money in this
process... Checkout feefighters.com - it's like a lendingtree of credit card
processing.

